# Low-Fat diet?



## kelseydiane31 (Jun 17, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone tried a low-fat diet for their IBS-D symptoms? Would it work?


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello kelseydiane31
I don't know if it would work, I guess it all depends on your lifestyle and body type and most of all your triggers. What do you mean by low-fat? Is it excluding fat or just eating things that have "low-fat" sign on them?
I am on a low fat diet but not by choice and it is not fun. I'm unable to digest fat (among other things) and I take digestive enzymes that contain lipase with my main meals-without them I literaly cannot eat anything. Fat makes my symptoms flare up in a painful way but that does not mean they go away if I avoid it. My diet is extremely restricted in variety and size and as a result I am underweight. At the moment I have 54,7 kg(120,6 lbs) and I'm 176cm ( 5,77 ft)..I have only 9,8 grams of body fat and I'm still loosing weight. We are not meant to live only on protein and we need fat so that our bodies can function. There are vitamins that can only be stored in fat so thread carefuly if you decide to try this diet and make sure it is not for long periods ot time.
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## sydneywaters (Sep 1, 2021)

The moment I was diagnosed with IBS I went completely herbal. Which means eating the herbal/plant-based diet and taking herbal medicines. It turned out to be the best health decision. I was never been this active and healthy. I follow iahas.com for some great herbal recipes.


----------



## emma44541 (Dec 14, 2021)

To help control your fat, cholesterol, carbs and calories, eat mostly green foods such as vegetables, fruits and whole grains, and moderate amounts of lean and low-fat, animal-based foods such as meat and dairy products.
Avoid consumption of fatty and oily foods, butter, stick margarine, shortening, lard, palm and coconut oils and chocolate.


----------



## Bob6419 (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone;

My favorite snack is fruits, which I love to eat to get more nutrients in my body.


----------



## Pajarorose (10 mo ago)

Ilyria said:


> Hello kelseydiane31
> I don't know if it would work, I guess it all depends on your lifestyle and body type and most of all your triggers. What do you mean by low-fat? Is it excluding fat or just eating things that have "low-fat" sign on them?
> I am on a low fat diet but not by choice and it is not fun. I'm unable to digest fat (among other things) and I take digestive enzymes that contain lipase with my main meals-without them I literaly cannot eat anything. Fat makes my symptoms flare up in a painful way but that does not mean they go away if I avoid it. My diet is extremely restricted in variety and size and as a result I am underweight. At the moment I have 54,7 kg(120,6 lbs) and I'm 176cm ( 5,77 ft)..I have only 9,8 grams of body fat and I'm still loosing weight. We are not meant to live only on protein and we need fat so that our bodies can function. There are vitamins that can only be stored in fat so thread carefuly if you decide to try this diet and make sure it is not for long periods ot time.
> Let us know how it goes!


Do you have chronic Pancreatitis? Your fat digestion problem is concerning.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

I eat a lot of proteins especially red meat. It is the easiest thing for me to digest as long as it is not really greasy. I like good olive oil, avocado oil and coconut oil.
I try to get leafy greens and lots of avocados, but cannot eat things like broccoli and Brussel sprouts etc...
What makes me most sick is seed oils and they are in almost everything, and I blame these in a large part to years of gas problems and me not being able to figure out why. If I eat a small bag of potato chips, the seed oil they are fried in can make me sick with stomach cramps for a week or more.
My point is, I do just fine with fats as long as they are natural and not all the modern "vegetable and seed oils".
Maybe something for you to experiment with.


----------

